# ok sooo.. chocolate x dove hs banded



## Meese (Apr 20, 2012)

aa bb C* D* P* is self chocolate.

aa B* C* D* pp is self dove.

so im not sure how to punnet for mice. -.- newb.

so the dove girl is banded with a head spot, how do i go about plugging this in?

hs and Wbd or Wsh. and which one do I use and why? what does the C* D* and P* stand for?

XD thanks all for help!


----------



## Meese (Apr 20, 2012)

OH!! ^^ the dove is also pink eyed.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Here's the bit about banded mice: http://www.fancymice.info/whattolookforbanded.htm
All you really know is that roughly 50% of the babies are going to be banded if you're breeding to a self mouse.

Here's the finnmouse genechart: http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/genetics/chart.html

For mice, you'll just want to punnett the Chocolate gene and the dove since your black (aa) stays constant. I'll doodle you up one and post it here, but all you KNOW you will get out of that mix is black mice.


----------



## Meese (Apr 20, 2012)

yay thank you! awesome banded link btw. ** favorite-ing that


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Okay, so since chocolate and dove are both recessive and need two pairs to be expressed, you can see that none of your known genes will result in a match up two pp or two bb. However, the * means there is the potential for your mouse to carry the recessive gene. If these mice were gotten at the same location, it greatly increases the chances that they will carry a matching recessive (either a dove or chocolate, or something else that will skew the chart entirely). The reason you do up a chart using two genes is that when these genes interact, you can get different colors.

In the scenario of hidden "b" or "p", you could end up with more chocolate or dove mice, and possibly even champagne (aa bb C D pp). If you do end up with all black mice, breeding back to either parent will pretty much guarantee you to get chocolate or dove (as well as more black). Breeding the offspring to each other would result in black, chocolate, dove, and champagne.

*Also, pied mice can look like banded, if you post a picture of your banded dove, we can maybe tell you what we think.


----------



## Meese (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow. Your amazing. Wish you were my genetics teacher XP

Here's daddy and mom pics..
I'll post babies Tomorrow, but half of babies are black with white bellies. No band on any. I'm assuming he's just pied. I'm curious as to if these can possibly be foxes or if they're just black/ white coincidentally


----------



## Meese (Apr 20, 2012)

Half the litter looked like these


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Babie's bellies take a longer time to color in than their top fur. The gene that causes tan or fox (at) is a dominant gene, so if neither of your parents have a belly that is tan or fox, then neither will your babies. I would also guess pied, but there is a gene called belted that I don't know much about. If you were to breed a son back to the mom 50% of your babies should be pied. If you cross a brother to a sister, 25% of the babies should be pied.

So far your babies look like selfs, but you'll know for sure when their fur is all the way in. It looks like you have some variety in the colors!


----------



## Meese (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you do much  big help!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

This thread has a current pic with some tans, it should give you a good idea. : )

http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=10319&start=50


----------



## Meese (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow wait -.- lol so I can clearly see now that I ended up with both chocolate and dove bubs. Does that mean there is both a hidden p and b?


----------

